

Am I suffering from Imposter syndrome? Is it real? - millzlane
http://pastebin.com/xqvVcbw9

======
willstepp
Stop feeling sorry for yourself. Everybody is an imposter on some level.
Everybody is making it up as they go along. Once you figure that out, a lot of
things start making sense. The solution to feeling like an imposter is courage
and persistence. The cliche is true, if you think you can or think you can't,
you're right. It sounds like you're already going down the path of least
resistance, out of fear. You should probably stop doing that if you want to
better your position in life.

------
millzlane
Sorry for the novel.

